# Olympus OMD EM5 or 6D



## Overture (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to college next year, so I'm looking for a new camera to replace the one I have now.
I currently have a T1i with a 18-55 kit lens and a 70-200 f/4.
I'm thinking of getting an EM5 instead of my previous choice, a 6D, because of the portability factor.
I will probably give my camera to my older brother after I get my new camera, but I'm sure I'll stay quite loyal to the Canon brand (meaning that I will probably still get back to photography with these larger cameras in the future).

My current plan is to sell my 70-200 and get a EM5, but I would like to hear some thoughts before I do this, considering the differences between micro 4/3 and full frame...


----------



## hamada (May 21, 2013)

Overture said:


> My current plan is to sell my 70-200 and get a EM5, but I would like to hear some thoughts before I do this, considering the differences between micro 4/3 and full frame...



the EM5 is not much more portable then a 6D.
sure the 6D is bigger.. but in the end that doesn´t matter much (at least not for me) as the EM5 is not pockable either.

you need strap or a bag anyway.

i sold my m43 gear for that reason.

bought a sony RX100 and a 6D.


----------



## Overture (May 21, 2013)

hamada said:


> the EM5 is not much more portable then a 6D.
> sure the 6D is bigger.. but in the end that doesn´t matter much (at least not for me) as the EM5 is not pockable either.



Hm.
I suppose it's a learning experience as well.
I might try out both at a camera store before deciding.
I really like both cameras, so I'm really on the fence right now...

Is the EM5's weather sealing better?


----------



## ArtVandelay12 (May 21, 2013)

I was in the same boat as you. Trying to decide between a 6D or an EM5. I ended up buying the EM5. Currently, I'm renting a 6D to see if I made the right decision or not because I couldn't get the idea of it out of my head and the quality that comes with FF. 

I love them both, they are fantastic cameras and if I had the money I would buy them both too. The 6D is a pleasure to shoot with and handles nicely. Not too big like I expected it to be and the auto focus isn't so bad, obviously it isn't the best out there but I do use all the points and find they do work. Viewfinder is nice, but after using the OMD, the focus points are very centered in the frame. On the OMD, the entire frame has focus areas which is very nice. One big factor for me not buying the 6D first was the price of the kit I wanted if I stayed with Canon. It would have ended up being several thousand more dollars in lenses (my own choice, YMMV.) so the Canon kit will just have to wait until down the road. The kit I chose for the OMD was considerably cheaper and extremely portable.

Portability was a big factor for me, as I do a lot of hiking and walking, etc.. and I can carry around several lenses and the camera on a full day's hike and I don't even notice I have it. Very light and compact, I love it. I live in a cold climate, and with a jacket on I can easily fit the entire camera + a lens or two into my pockets. Just today I went for a walk downtown and I had it in my hand the entire time with the olympus 17mm 1.8 (35mm FOV) and it was about the same weight as carrying around a typical large coffee. The focus is very very fast and very accurate.

For a long time I was hesitant about the smaller sensor and all the drawbacks of it. I was very surprised with the quality of it. The Dynamic range is better than Canon's APS-c lineup, and similar to the 6D. ISO is good too considering the size of the sensor. Up to 3200 is fine and the noise looks a lot like fine film grain, which I like a lot anyway. I've gone to 6400 and still had great results. After that DR drops significantly though. The EVF is nice and I find it just fine to use. I love all the information I can see when using it, and its great to see the picture before I even press the shutter. 

Both are really good cameras and for me it was a tough decision. There are a lot of very good lenses for micro 4/3 too , especially if you like shooting with primes. 6D does have better image quality and lots of lenses available. Though under good light, and unless you're making large prints, it is hard to tell the difference between most formats (micro 4/3, apsc and FF). ISO on the 6D is stunning. 12800 is still great. 1600 and 3200 are very clean and unless I look for it I don't notice the noise. What kind of shooting do you do? Also many people complain about the small size of the omd but I have big hands and I got used to it and find it fine now.


----------



## sdsr (May 22, 2013)

hamada said:


> the EM5 is not much more portable then a 6D.
> sure the 6D is bigger.. but in the end that doesn´t matter much (at least not for me) as the EM5 is not pockable either.
> 
> you need strap or a bag anyway.



No, the EM5 won't fit in most pockets, but to say it's not much more portable than a 6D (I'm assuming we're talking about bulk and weight here - obviously they're both portable in some sense) strikes me as bizarre. Not only is there a notable difference in camera body size, but you don't take photos with the body by itself - you need lenses. And the size and weight of M43 lenses compared to their DSLR equivalents are tiny across the board. There's simply no comparison between the size and weight of a body + handful of lenses between the two systems, especially if you like decent zooms and telephoto lenses. (My heaviest M43 lens is the Panasonic 100-300, but even that's just over a pound; imagine what a dslr equivalent would weigh and the space it would occupy!)

As for the rest, I hardly need to add to all the praise heaped on the EM5 in reviews etc. online, including from pros with FF gear: superb ergonomics, superb stabilization, extremely fast and accurate focusing (including focus points over the entire screen, not just lumped in the middle as with dslrs, plus there's no font/back focusing to worry about; my hunch is that with the EM5 there's a smaller focus fail rate than with any dslr, and for me that's very important), a surprisingly good sensor for its size, etc., plus a very good selection of often superlative lenses result in photos that are often hard to distinguish from those taken with a FF Canon + L lenses. 

As it happens I have both a 6D and an EM5 and I plan to keep both. Given how good the EM5 is, why do I keep the 6D? First, I care a lot about background blur; and as a matter of course you get more blur at any given focal length and aperture setting with a bigger sensor (which isn't to say you can't really good blur with an EM5 - that's one reason why I like the Panasonic 100-300). Combine that with the fantastic bokeh of some some Canon lenses, and the results can be pretty irresistible (which isn't to say that M43 lenses don't have excellent bokeh). Second, I like taking photos in very low light; and while the EM5 is surprisingly good in low light (it helps that the in-body stabilization means that all their fast primes, unlike Canon's, are stabilized, which makes a big difference), no-one would deny that the 6D is better in this regard - its high ISO performance is pretty amazing. Third (and this is more subjective), I prefer the actual physical process of taking a photo with my 6D - I much prefer looking through a large, bright optical viewfinder even though, frankly, it gives a completely misleading impression of what the photo will actually look like (e.g. on the EM5 one of the dials adjusts exposure compensation, so while you look through the viewfinder all you have to do is turn the dial and, as you do so, you immediately see its effect on exposure). Fourth, the lowest ISO on the EM5 is 200, and if you peer closely at 100% on a good monitor you will see more noise/grain with the EM5 than with the 6D. Fifth, this may simply be habit, but I have a niggling feeling that FF photos, when everything goes right, are a bit better - but I'm far from certain that that's the case. 

A couple of other DSLR advantages: they are probably quicker overall and thus better for taking photos of action (that's not something I do, so I can't really say for sure first hand). Plus, if you're into long telephoto primes, well, there aren't any for M43 - the longest right now is the (superlative) Olympus 75mm 1.8 (i.e. 150mm equivalent, which is pretty short by dslr standards). But of course if you're interested in minimizing the bulk of your camera gear you won't be interested in those anyway, even assuming that as a student you could afford them! (I have no idea how the two systems compare for flash usage - I've never used flash, including the cute little one that comes with it, on my EM5, and don't often use flash on my 6D.)

As for weather sealing, I have no idea which of the two bodies is more water etc resistant, but you should be aware that lens sealing matters here; and while I could be wrong about this I think the only two M43 lenses that are sealed are the Olympus 12-50 zoom and the Olympus 60mm macro (which is a marvelous little lens for other reasons too). But it should be easy enough to find out online.

I have no idea what your preferences/needs are, but given the significant differences in size and weight of the two systems, the differences in price (though some Olympus primes are more expensive than their Canon counterparts), and the small differences (if any) in photo quality much of the time, I wouldn't be terribly surprised if you went with the EM5.


----------



## Overture (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely comments, sdsr and ArtVandelay.
I'm actually quite surprised that people were in the same predicament I am facing now...
(But to say this is a predicament is a bit over the top, haha.)

I actually never knew about the viewfinder showing the effects on exposure for the EM5, so that's a plus for me.
I've grown accustomed to Canon's cameras, so it may be a time to change to another system.
The 6D (or another full frame equivalent) will still be here if I wish to transition back to Canon, so I suppose I'm leaning more toward the EM5 right now.



sdsr said:


> I have no idea what your preferences/needs are, but given the significant differences in size and weight of the two systems, the differences in price (though some Olympus primes are more expensive than their Canon counterparts), and the small differences (if any) in photo quality much of the time, I wouldn't be terribly surprised if you went with the EM5.



Though I was (and still am) a part of my Yearbook staff, I do not intend to do much portrait or sports photography in the future. I do not have a particular liking for telephoto lenses, nor do I relish in the beauty of bokeh (fine, I do so occasionally)...
So in general, I just want a camera that I can use daily to express myself or to document my own life, which pretty much means that I'll probably be okay with any camera.
(But I mean, good gear can't hurt, right...?) c:


----------



## Joellll (May 22, 2013)

As a college student who uses a camera as photo documentation (and was also in a very similar situation), I would prefer a 6D for the following reasons:

1. I am a believer of bigger sensors. That is basically the entire point of upgrading my T1i to a full frame, rather than downgrading to an even more cropped sensor.

2. You already have a great tele zoom for canon. On a full frame camera it won't reach as far, so you might enjoy the lens with less reach.

3. Like others have said, the EM5 isn't much smaller than the 6D. A 6D with the 40mm pancake is probably more "pocketable" than the EM5. I have a pancake lens myself and I love using it.

4. Optical viewfinder. I can never give up an optical viewfinder for a little screen in the hole. I just can't.

I would also like to recommend older 5D series. 5D classic is a steal if you can get a fairly new one, while the Mark 2 adds video capability. 6D is great if you have a smartphone to control it or want to have a wireless workflow.


----------



## Biggles (May 22, 2013)

I also have T1i with a number of non-pro but nice lenses and have been considering what to move to next. I am thinking about the 6D vs OMD EM5 or of course the new Canon 70D. Anyway, I haven't decided yet, but Overture I think you might want to read this person's story of migrating through P&S to crop to FF to OMD EM5: http://betterfamilyphotos.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/a-tale-of-seven-cameras-and-one-subject.html
and
http://betterfamilyphotos.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/the-truth-behind-migration.html
should give some food for thought.

Personally I really want the high ISO and particularly the shallow DOF of the 6D, but I also like the extra reach, less cost and more portability of the OMD. I want to be able to carry all my lenses with me and it not weigh a ton, and for that matter to only need about 3 good lenses to cover practically everything - 2 zooms covering wide to tele, and a portrait prime. Also I don't like big, heavy, expensive glass. Crop could be the best compromise, but I'm not sure about that. I often want more shallow DOF that crop can't give me. So it is difficult. Perhaps the best thing is to have both the 6D (or some FF) for your more pro situations, and the OMD EM5 to take when you just want to enjoy photography, or when out walking or travelling. But that means two different brands and systems, which seems kind of wasteful. Anyway, the links above may be interesting for you. I would be interested in hearing what you decide and how it goes. I think it would be good to try some hands on practice in a camera store before deciding. And besides that trial, the deciding factor is probably just what it is you are wanting to achieve with your photography.


----------



## Biggles (May 22, 2013)

Also read his first impressions of using the OMD, I just saw the link on the right: http://betterfamilyphotos.blogspot.com.au/2013/01/olympus-om-d-first-impressions-comments.html


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 22, 2013)

Not a definitive review or comparison... but will directly compare the stats and DxO marks (for what they are worth).. http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-6D-vs-Olympus-E-M5

Personally, i would grab the 6D Kit if you can afford it... 24-105 + 70-200 is a very nice set-up... Saying that i do like the EM5 too! 

good luck choosing and enjoy either!


----------



## RadioPath (May 22, 2013)

Hi there,
take this with a grain of salt, as I do not have my 6D, yet  I also did consider the EM-5 shortly, before deciding to stick with Canon.
The question is just, why to upgrade at all? The T1i should be between the 6D and the EM-5 in terms of background blur, sensor size and portability. As for IQ: Would the step up be that big? Looking at sample pictures I don't think the upgrade to an EM-5 would have been worth it even from my XTi/400D (in my humble oppinion from looking at pictures in reviews, I did not research that very extensively and I didn't extensively side-compare on charts, etc.).
Good luck
RadioPath


----------



## Zv (May 22, 2013)

Another vote for the 6D. Had a play around with it today at a store. I'd also say get it with body only and use the saved pennies for a decent prime lens like a 50mm f1.4 or Siggy 35 1.4, the 24-105 is good but not gonna wow you and I feel the 6D needs some decent fast glass to compliment it's low light ability. 

Midrange zooms will lead to midrange photos. Get creative with primes.


----------



## bycostello (May 22, 2013)

6d


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 22, 2013)

sdsr said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > the EM5 is not much more portable then a 6D.
> ...



he acknowledged that the 6D is bigger but when you want to carry around the 6D or EM5 you need a strap or bag. does it make such a big difference then?

i was a µ43 shooter for a few years too. i had E-PL1 and GF1 bodys.
but what i really wanted when i did not want to carry my DSLR, was a camera i can put in a shirt pocket. so i rarely used the µ43 cameras.

i was only using the kit lenses with my µ43 cameras. 
because i did not used them much anyway, and second, because i did not want to invest into another camera system. i prefer to put my money into canon glass. 

i gave the GF1 to my mother and she rarely used it because it was too big. 
she prefered her little ixus. 



> So in general, I just want a camera that I can use daily to express myself or to document my own life, which pretty much means that I'll probably be okay with any camera.



nobody can give you and advice here and say he is right... because it depends on YOU.

but for that kind of use i would definately buy a RX100 sort of camera.
a camera i can carry around all day in a pocket.


----------



## ecka (May 22, 2013)

Do you realize that any f/3.5-5.6 FF zoom lens is equivalent to f/1.8-2.8 MFT zoom lens? I doubt that it would be much smaller, lighter or cheaper and better optically. 6D+40/2.8 equivalent would be EM5+20/1.4, which does not exist, while 25/1.4 is less portable and much more expensive. 6D+50/1.8'II(cheap!) beats EM5+25/0.95 in IQ, price and portability, easily. If you really don't care about DoF, distortion, perspective, OVF and edge-to-edge sharpness, then just get a good P&S camera.


----------



## StepBack (May 22, 2013)

Someone recommended a BlackRapid shoulder strap to replace the OEM strap from Canon to make carrying the DSLR and lens combo around on a trip. It is easily the best suggestion I've gotten from forums. Now I can let it rest near my waist and off one shoulder and across my chest for a substantial reduction in neck strain and improvement in comfort. Is it the perfect solution? No but it sure helps when u need to carry one dslr with a heavy-ish lens and u can live w/ just one lens for practical purposes. 

As for the OM-D EM-5 it seems to be more than adequate and has lots of legacy lenses to go with it. I personally am holding off on switching brands because I doubt one can get real value out of the sale of used lenses in which case I prefer to wait for a quality adapter. The prices I've seen for refurbed are already much lower than original retail. It just doesn't pay for me to buy and sell because ultimately it's a losing proposition. Take care in your purchases and use your equipment wisely.


----------



## sdsr (May 22, 2013)

Overture said:


> Though I was (and still am) a part of my Yearbook staff, I do not intend to do much portrait or sports photography in the future. I do not have a particular liking for telephoto lenses, nor do I relish in the beauty of bokeh (fine, I do so occasionally)...
> So in general, I just want a camera that I can use daily to express myself or to document my own life, which pretty much means that I'll probably be okay with any camera.
> (But I mean, good gear can't hurt, right...?) c:



So long as those are your preferences, wouldn't a Sony RX100 make more sense? It has remarkably good image quality for a point-and-shoot and really will fit in a pocket; it's very small, even compared to the EM5.


----------



## Overture (May 23, 2013)

I think something I'm looking for is definitely not point and shoot (think: something with a viewfinder).

Thanks for all the advice so far, but I'm really considering the EM5 just because of the smaller profile.
If I intend to shoot with a 6D, its profile is much larger and would probably attract more attention. I believe the less attention that I attract, the more focused I will be when composing..
The 6D also lacks weather sealing ("splashproof", fine.)...

Oh, and one last consideration... I am a student so I don't have few thousand dollars to pull out my arse. 
Thus, another plus for the lower priced, Olympus camera.
Sigh.

Maybe I should just give up and start using film (I do have an AE-1 and an AT-1 in my closet)...


----------



## Zv (May 23, 2013)

Overture said:


> I think something I'm looking for is definitely not point and shoot (think: something with a viewfinder).
> 
> Thanks for all the advice so far, but I'm really considering the EM5 just because of the smaller profile.
> If I intend to shoot with a 6D, its profile is much larger and would probably attract more attention. I believe the less attention that I attract, the more focused I will be when composing..
> ...



Why are people all of a sudden scared of being noticed with a camera? Be confident with your equipment. Point it like you mean it. Otherwise whats the point? 

In Japan just about every Jim Bob and his uncle has a camera and they take pictures of just about anything. 

I get a lot of curious people enquiring about my 7D and what lens I use. Perfect time to chat to them and maybe get a picture of them too!

If you want discreet an iPhone is just as good as any p&s. it's better in fact cos its more useful!!


----------



## Sella174 (May 23, 2013)

Forget all the comparisons (in terms of focal length and aperture "equivalence") between full-frame and micro-4/3, as it doesn't really mean anything. Canon is tops for nature and sports photography, due to their lenses. In every other aspect, their offerings are archaic, senselessly crippled and/or uselessly bloated. Go for the E-M5 ... I see they're on special now kitted with the 17mm f/1.8 lens.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 23, 2013)

Zv said:


> Overture said:
> 
> 
> > I think something I'm looking for is definitely not point and shoot (think: something with a viewfinder).
> ...



yeah well you should visit great britain or the usa. :

then you will notice you are one the same level as a suspected peadophile or terrorist.

did you really not noticed how problematic it is in some countrys to take pictures in public?
i mean... the internet is full of reports and videos about this.

and no.. after a dozend such discussions you don´t have time nor lust to discuss you rights with the police or security guys. 

while the gov. is monitoring every street corner... photographer (especially with a DSLR) are forbidden to take pictures.

http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/001022.html

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/photo-news/535627/police-reasonably-suspected-photographer-was-terrorist

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/photo-news/535630/photographer-in-police-picture-ban-sparks-met-probe-update-3-15pm

http://www.yugatech.com/photography/that-no-photography-allowed-policy/

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2018.0

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2360.msg50352#msg50352


----------



## Zv (May 23, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Overture said:
> ...



Been to Hong Kong, Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Indonesia, Singapore, the Philippines and Australia. I'm from the UK and that was the only place I ever had police question me. Yes it annoys me but hey I didn't do anything wrong or break any laws. Why should I sweat it. (By the way I am of Pakistani descent and yeah I do get the "terrorist" stare). However what half wit terrorist goes around with a 5D mark II and a 70-200 lens? Yeah if I was a terrorist do u think I would be using that? Twats! (Referring to police). 

My point is, if you look like you are on a job (tripod, bag, vest etc) they'll just leave you be. You could also get permission from local authorities before you shoot, that way you are covered if cops turn up. 

I think this "guy with a camera must be up to no good" stigma needs to be corrected.


----------



## ecka (May 23, 2013)

Zv said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



Exactly. Hiding a small stealthy camera seems even more suspicious .


----------



## Overture (May 24, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> Forget all the comparisons (in terms of focal length and aperture "equivalence") between full-frame and micro-4/3, as it doesn't really mean anything. Canon is tops for nature and sports photography, due to their lenses. In every other aspect, their offerings are archaic, senselessly crippled and/or uselessly bloated. Go for the E-M5 ... I see they're on special now kitted with the 17mm f/1.8 lens.



Where did you see this kit? I would rather get this than the zoom lens kits...


And yes, I should get more confident about my photography and take more pictures in general. I'm not so much concerned with people staring at you compared to a person stealing my camera because of a white lens...
Oh well.
I shall think about this issue further. I still have a couple of months before I actually need to decide, so I'll see then.


----------



## Sella174 (May 24, 2013)

Overture said:


> Where did you see this kit?



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/971108-REG/Olympus_V204040SU010_OM_D_E_M5_Mirrorless_Digital.html


----------



## MLfan3 (May 28, 2013)

Overture said:


> I'm going to college next year, so I'm looking for a new camera to replace the one I have now.
> I currently have a T1i with a 18-55 kit lens and a 70-200 f/4.
> I'm thinking of getting an EM5 instead of my previous choice, a 6D, because of the portability factor.
> I will probably give my camera to my older brother after I get my new camera, but I'm sure I'll stay quite loyal to the Canon brand (meaning that I will probably still get back to photography with these larger cameras in the future).
> ...



Hi , if you do care about IQ , then ignore the m43 , it is a crappy system.
the 6D is a great camera but it is heavy as a system and maybe a bit too pricey for a student.
so you may want to consider the Fuji X-E1 or Sony NEX6 seriously.
or even the Fuji X100s is a much better camera than the OM-D that has extremely small old sensor.


----------



## sdsr (May 29, 2013)

MLfan3 said:


> Hi , if you do care about IQ , then ignore the m43 , it is a crappy system.
> the 6D is a great camera but it is heavy as a system and maybe a bit too pricey for a student.
> so you may want to consider the Fuji X-E1 or Sony NEX6 seriously.
> or even the Fuji X100s is a much better camera than the OM-D that has extremely small old sensor.



Yeah, terrible tiny sensor, crappy lenses - can't do a thing with it:

http://blog.mingthein.com/2012/09/21/olympus-60-2-8-macro/

http://robinwong.blogspot.com/2012/09/olympus-mzuiko-60mm-f28-macro-review.html

http://blog.mingthein.com/2012/08/31/watch-photography-with-the-olympus-om-d-and-thoughts-on-its-use-as-a-backup-system/

http://blog.mingthein.com/2012/07/22/review-the-olympus-zd-751-8-for-micro-four-thirds/

http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2012/10/19/the-olympus-75-1-8-lens-quick-review-on-the-om-d-e-m5/

http://www.thephoblographer.com/2012/11/29/review-olympus-75mm-f1-8-lens/

etc., etc., etc.


----------



## elflord (May 29, 2013)

Overture said:


> I'm going to college next year, so I'm looking for a new camera to replace the one I have now.
> I currently have a T1i with a 18-55 kit lens and a 70-200 f/4.
> I'm thinking of getting an EM5 instead of my previous choice, a 6D, because of the portability factor.
> I will probably give my camera to my older brother after I get my new camera, but I'm sure I'll stay quite loyal to the Canon brand (meaning that I will probably still get back to photography with these larger cameras in the future).
> ...



I have a 5DII and a panasonic GF2. Both are great systems. The m43 cameras offer the most complete lens system of the mirrorless choices, and when you look at the weight you need to get comparable fields of view, m43 has a huge advantage. The Canon is my preferred system when I want shallow dof, or a "fast" camera (DSLR responsiveness -- even the 'unusable' 5D AF is extremely snappy). For portraits, the lenses I have on the 5DII are pretty hard to beat -- 135L, Sigma 85, 35L. 

But the Olympus 45mm and the 20mm pancake are much lighter. The whole m43 system -- GF2, Pany 20mm and Oly 45mm fit in my wife's handbag. Not only would you get a similar size system with the OM-D, the image quality has really come a long way now that they've started putting Sony sensors in those cameras. They didn't have a GF-2 sized camera with a built in viewfinder back when I was shopping, this is another huge plus for the OM-D -- it really was a camera that answered the prayers of their target market (though Fuji upstaged them a bit with the X100)


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 30, 2013)

If you want lightweight get the Olympus. If you need higher IQ, get the 6D. The 6D has higher IQ than the Olympus camera and everyone knows it. The review I read which was also posted on here compared the IQ to that of the 60D. However, the 6D and lens is a lot bulkier/heavier, so that might matter.


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> If you want lightweight get the Olympus. If you need higher IQ, get the 6D. The 6D has higher IQ than the Olympus camera and everyone knows it. The review I read which was also posted on here compared the IQ to that of the 60D. However, the 6D and lens is a lot bulkier/heavier, so that might matter.


Having had a 60D and an EM5 side by side for comparison, I would say that the OM5 has slightly better iq than the 60D. I preferred the user interface on the 60D, but I think that most of it was due to familiarity. I think the kit lenses for micro 4/3 are better than for Canon, and the system is certainly a lot lighter and less expensive.

However, slap some decent L-glass on the 60D and you get sharper pictures and it focuses faster and more accurately.

This is apples and oranges comparison.... 4 year old design vs 1 year old, kit lenses vs Lglass... hardly fair or accurate... but what can be said is that both are good. My opinion is that if you are going to put expensive lenses on the body, go with Canon..... if you are going to go with kit lenses, go Oly.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want lightweight get the Olympus. If you need higher IQ, get the 6D. The 6D has higher IQ than the Olympus camera and everyone knows it. The review I read which was also posted on here compared the IQ to that of the 60D. However, the 6D and lens is a lot bulkier/heavier, so that might matter.
> ...



It is absolutely fair and accurate. How is not? The OP is specifically asking, the 6D or the OMD EM5. That is the apples to apples comparison, right now.


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



It's MY comparison which wasn't fair and accurate, not yours. When I did my side by side comparison of my 60D to a co-worker's EM5 I had a 17-55 and a 70-200 as lenses and he had a kit zoom..... and the pictures were significantly sharper on the 60D.... you can't do a fair comparison when one has Lglass and the other has a kit lens.... Also, the EM5 is a new design while the 60D is old... not really fair either..... I am very used to the 60D controls and menu, but not with the EM5, also not fair....

That said, I was VERY impressed with the EM5 as a compact crop camera... it would be interesting to try a side by side with the S100. And yes, the 6D beats them both for IQ.

If IQ in the OP's price range is the deciding factor, I would recommend the 6D. If it's portability, I'd look at the EM5 or S100. Also note that the advantages of the 6D for IQ are most apparent in poorer lighting conditions, for daylight and decent light, differences between most cameras is minimal now.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 30, 2013)

Oh, I misunderstood you. Your second post I understand everything completely now . I was actually myself looking into getting an EM5 at one time not too long ago.


----------



## MarkII (May 30, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> If you want lightweight get the Olympus. If you need higher IQ, get the 6D. The 6D has higher IQ than the Olympus camera and everyone knows it. The review I read which was also posted on here compared the IQ to that of the 60D. However, the 6D and lens is a lot bulkier/heavier, so that might matter.



At low ISO (up to about ISO 800) the difference in IQ is pretty negligible. We have a 5DIII and OM-D, and the OM-D is pretty good as long as you don't try to go too to high. As with the Canon's, you need good glass to get the best out of it - think primes rather than the nearly useless 12-50mm kit zoom.

For me, the main downside to the OM-D is the reduced DOF control and ergonomics/UI. They are complementary rather than alternative systems.


----------



## fman (May 30, 2013)

6D (or any FF DSLR) wins in background blur and high ISO noise/DR (if you don't mind the shallower DoF, which in most case only disturbs me). The latest mFT bodies win in everything else (at least for me). Not even an mFT system is pocketable (because we're talking about several lens still).
The Oly E-P5 with its 1/8000 shutter speed and 1/320 flash sync. gives some hint what can be expected in the EM5 replacement which is due this autumn.

I have both Canon and mFT system for about a year now and I'm seriously considering entirely switching to that EM5 replacement. The reason is simple: I'm using Canon less and less nowadays (for portability reasons and recent small Canon bodies don't help in that as the lens are still huge compared to mFT; so actually from balance perspective it's getting even worse).
I'm happy with the amount of background blur that the Oly 45 1.8 can provide (though due to its FL it's mostly for outside) and the quality of blur I can compare only with Canon 50 1.2L which I also happen to own (and use on crop body).

The very powerful Canon flash system and the better balance with it is that I'll probably miss (as any good enough flash is just too big for the small mFT bodies).


----------



## funkboy (May 30, 2013)

If you're considering the Oly EM5 then I think you should also have a good look at the Fuji X-mount bodies. Much closer to the 6D in terms of IQ, the handling & ergonomics are great, and the lenses, oh man the lenses... Fancy a 35mm f/1.4 better than Canon's 35L for $600?

The only things that should hold you back from switching to mirrorless are:

- if you need fast AF for sports, birds, etc.
- your existing investment in Canon gear i.e. do you want to keep your 70-200L?


----------



## Nishi Drew (May 30, 2013)

funkboy said:


> If you're considering the Oly EM5 then I think you should also have a good look at the Fuji X-mount bodies. Much closer to the 6D in terms of IQ, the handling & ergonomics are great, and the lenses, oh man the lenses... Fancy a 35mm f/1.4 better than Canon's 35L for $600?
> 
> The only things that should hold you back from switching to mirrorless are:
> 
> ...



Big feature of the OM-D is the AF, super fast and accurate, while the Fuji cameras are awesome for IQ and yes, those lenses~ The AF department still needs catching up, even going up against the 6D, which doesn't have the world's best AF but I'd say a lot more responsive and accurate than Fuji bodies. While I have a Panasonic GH3, got that for video work as well as a second body to my 5DII. I am impressed with the noise performance, the 5D still feels like it cleans up better but at high ISOs from 3200 and beyond the GH3, to me, retains more detail, and at least doesn't get ruined with banding.
And the AF on the GH3 smokes the 5DII, in daylight they're pretty close, but once lights go dim the Gh3 still gets the focus right on and speedy. And I assume the OM-D is similar or maybe better.

I would agree though the 70-200L is a keeper, if I go two camera set up then I have a WA on my GH3 and a 70-200 on my 5DII, I will see how things go next wedding, but Ryan Brenizer loves the OM-D and has photos to show during wedding shoots.


----------

